# May I present to you... Plans for the first Oni...



## Thaeon (Oct 10, 2010)

V!






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/thaeon-albums-oni-plans-picture4441-oni-v.html


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 10, 2010)

Have you spoken to Dan about this, 'cause I've heard that he's no fan of extreme designs, this might be more borderline, though. Just saying.


----------



## dpm (Oct 10, 2010)

lol yeah I've got a soft spot for offset V's, at least they're in some way ergonomic


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 10, 2010)

Dan designed it himself. I asked if i could be done earlier this year and this is what he eventually came up with. I've been hanging on to the image till about the time I was about to order. We're still a couple months from then, but I've decided to show the plan because I'm really excited about it. There may be a few things that end up slightly different. But this pretty much looks about exactly like I want it. As long as Dan is happy about doing it I'm about as stoked as I can be.


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 10, 2010)

dpm said:


> lol yeah I've got a soft spot for offset V's, at least they're in some way ergonomic



Well if Dan aproves, so does Waelstrum.
    

Love your stuff by the way.

EDIT: Specs?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 10, 2010)

Always nice to see another Oni, especially one as different as that.


----------



## Scarpie (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats man!! That looks awesome.






P.S. Dan, your signature cracks me up man!!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 10, 2010)

That looks different and awesome. Good job Dan. Congrats to the op.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 10, 2010)

i dunno what it is but i can't take 8 string V's seriously

sexy shape though


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 10, 2010)

I generally dont like Vs but that looks awesome.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## technomancer (Oct 10, 2010)

Might I suggest carbon fiber so you can use it as a battle axe should the need arise?  

PS - I put the image directly in your post for you


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm no V fan, but this is epic.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 10, 2010)

That looks to be pretty damn badass!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 10, 2010)

I like that. I hate Vs, but that one I like. And I mean this in a positive way, but that is so cute! Very kawaii.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 10, 2010)

That looks epic! It kind of reminds me of the Kramer Vanguard.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 10, 2010)

It's really funny... But playing a V while standing is just way more comfortable to me. My hands never run into anything. Upper fret access is awesome. Feels like it's riding lower than it is. They balance with proper neck angle. It's mostly a comfort thing for me. However, it'll be incredibly unique, have the quality that Dan is known for.

As far as scale goes, we're still talking about it. Tuning will be F#-e. It'll have a humbucker on the bridge of course... There has been talk about a stacked single coil on the neck. A four way selector, position 1 hum, 2 will be half of the hum and the neck in parallel, 3 in series, 4 all neck. 27 frets. 

Woods: rosewood, hard ash, walnut and sugar maple (maybe birds eye).

[edit] Thank you technomancer. I never can get the image thing to work.


----------



## Psyy (Oct 10, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> That looks to be pretty damn badass!



Sorry to hear you had to get rid of your Oni man. Hope things work out that you can buy it back someday.

Like a few others, I'm not a huge V fan, but this one isn't too bad at all. If I were to order an Oni, I'd be getting the regular shape for sure. Looks really interesting, imo.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Pauly (Oct 10, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Might I suggest carbon fiber so you can use it as a battle axe should the need arise?
> 
> PS - I put the image directly in your post for you



Another guit build


----------



## Scarpie (Oct 10, 2010)

Pauly said:


> Another guit build




Carbon fiber fretboard

That was an awesome post man, thanks for the porn!!


----------



## Philligan (Oct 10, 2010)

Pauly said:


> Another guit build



I just drooled over that for like a half hour. That's the coolest thing I've seen in a while


----------



## dpm (Oct 10, 2010)

^ that is way cool


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry for the one being the noob, but what are the advantages with carbon fiber? I hear they are pretty strong, but then they could break via extreme shock, like being hit with a hammer or maybe even dropping it. Tonal qualities perhaps?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> Sorry for the one being the noob, but what are the advantages with carbon fiber? I hear they are pretty strong, but then they could break via extreme shock, like being hit with a hammer or maybe even dropping it. Tonal qualities perhaps?



If you hit any guitar with a hammer there will be some serious issues.


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you hit any guitar with a hammer there will be some serious issues.



Well yes, but like it shattering!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> Well yes, but like it shattering!



Not all CF is like that. A lot of it has to do with what resins are used. The CF itself is like fabric.


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not all CF is like that. A lot of it has to do with what resins are used. The CF itself is like fabric.



Ok now that that is out of the way! The advantages of carbon fiber are?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> Ok now that that is out of the way! The advantages of carbon fiber are?



Impervious to climate change.
Incredibly strong.
Very light weight.
Can be formed into complex shapes.
Adds strength and rigidity when coating other materials. 
Looks pretty cool. 

Tonally, it's like anything else, to some it's awesome, to others it's awful.


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Impervious to climate change.
> Incredibly strong.
> Very light weight.
> Can be formed into complex shapes.
> ...



Sounds pretty cool. I wonder if it can be lighter or light as a parker fly


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> Sounds pretty cool. I wonder if it can be lighter or light as a parker fly



I'm 100% sure a guitar made entirely of CF _could_ be lighter than a Parker Fly. You really have to hold some of it in your hand to grasp just how light the stuff is.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 10, 2010)

That's an amazing design. I love Vs, and like how the offset sort of melds into the multi-scale on the neck. Very unique, yet still looks functional.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm 100% sure a guitar made entirely of CF _could_ be lighter than a Parker Fly. You really have to hold some of it in your hand to grasp just how light the stuff is.



I've had an idea to try and make a hallow body out of carbon fibres. I think it would look and sound bad ass. Neck dive would probably be a problem.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> I've had an idea to try and make a hallow body out of carbon fibres. I think it would look and sound bad ass. Neck dive would probably be a problem.



There have been CF bodied solids, semi's, and full hallows, as well as acoustics. From what I've seen and played, they sound pretty good, interesting, but good, and they have all been light as a feather.

Neck dive won't be a problem if the neck is CF as well.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 10, 2010)

Tonal characteristics:
Carbon Fibre and Acoustics

Flutes, not guitars, but meh.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 10, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Tonal characteristics:
> Carbon Fibre and Acoustics
> 
> Flutes, not guitars, but meh.



That's one of the coolest flutes I've ever seen.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There have been CF bodied solids, semi's, and full hallows, as well as acoustics. From what I've seen and played, they sound pretty good, interesting, but good, and they have all been light as a feather.
> 
> Neck dive won't be a problem if the neck is CF as well.



A steel truss rod, plus tuners(well I guess that wouldn't be a problem with a headless), nut(especially if it's locking nut), frets, and (possibly) inlays, it might add up to be heavier then the extremely minimal weight of the CF. Maybe I'm wrong. though.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 10, 2010)

Think about it in terms of the mass of the body, bridge and pickups vs the mass of the neck, frets, inlay and tuners. Most good bridges weigh more than a set of tuners. Pickups are NOT light... And the way you position your strap buttons can have a huge effect as well.

I'd like a carbon fiber neck eventually, but not this time around. I'm also not a fan of gloss on the back of my necks... Too sticky. That's why this one will have a Rosewood Neck.


----------



## dpm (Oct 11, 2010)

Using Matt's carbon/spruce guitar as an example, I didn't weigh anything on a scale (probably should have) but I'd say the hardware accounts for at least 50% of the total weight of that guitar. The extra mass of the pickups and brass bridge plate actually helped the whole thing balance, which is what really matters. You can have a light weight guitar but if what weight it has isn't in the right areas it can still be uncomfortable and fatiguing. In the case of carbon or glass skinned guitars what the reinforcing layer does is allow you to remove a huge amount of material from the core shape, and use lighter, weaker core material. The light weight comes from reducing mass in the core, the strength comes from the reinforcing skin.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 11, 2010)

dpm said:


> Using Matt's carbon/spruce guitar as an example, I didn't weigh anything on a scale (probably should have) but I'd say the hardware accounts for at least 50% of the total weight of that guitar. The extra mass of the pickups and brass bridge plate actually helped the whole thing balance, which is what really matters. You can have a light weight guitar but if what weight it has isn't in the right areas it can still be uncomfortable and fatiguing. In the case of carbon or glass skinned guitars what the reinforcing layer does is allow you to remove a huge amount of material from the core shape, and use lighter, weaker core material. The light weight comes from reducing mass in the core, the strength comes from the reinforcing skin.



I would think that the biggest challenge with a carbon ERG would be offsetting the weight of the tuners at the end of often-long-scale necks. Presumably the weight reduction overall would be great enough that you could add a small weight to the electronics cavity for balance if neccessary.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 11, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> I would think that the biggest challenge with a carbon ERG would be offsetting the weight of the tuners at the end of often-long-scale necks. Presumably the weight reduction overall would be great enough that you could add a small weight to the electronics cavity for balance if neccessary.



A lot of ultra-light guitar builds take advantage of low-weight tuning machines such as sperzels.

Emerald Guitars used to make their solidbodies out of sculpted styrofoam with a carbon fiber epoxy over it. The fretboards were a sort of fiberglass and carbon fiber composite. Glass tends to sound brighter than usual because it reflects a lot of high frequencies, but has the ability to absorb or transmit lower frequencies quite well.

I would love to see more Oni stuff. So far, I have not seen a single Oni design that I didn't like.


----------



## gojira (Oct 12, 2010)

well......its not REALY the first oni V..........

ahem.....


----------



## dpm (Oct 12, 2010)

gojira said:


> well......its not REALY the first oni V..........
> 
> ahem.....



 true indeed, though it might be the first one finished


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 12, 2010)

gojira said:


> well......its not REALY the first oni V..........
> 
> ahem.....



Dude, I had completely forgotten about yours. 

I'm still stoked about 1 of 2. I'm stoked about getting any Oni. When discussing my next guitar my wife actually said "get an Oni, it's way more bad ass." She's a musician too (keys), so she understands how cool custom is. She won't know what to do with it, she's actually excited about the guitar too. Thank GOD I found a cool woman.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 12, 2010)

Im so stoked to get my oni. Still a number of months away though.


----------



## gojira (Oct 13, 2010)

dpm said:


> true indeed, though it might be the first one finished



art is only ever abandoned


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 13, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> Well yes, but like it shattering!


 
I have not once in my life seen a piece of carbon fiber break. Ok, once but it was intentional, and the ammounts of stress needed to break it were out of this world for such a thin and light piece.

if its strongh enough for this:






it's strong enough for this:





also, how cool is this:


----------



## narrocks (Oct 13, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> if its strongh enough for this:
> it's strong enough for this:




Nice V! I think you need another headstock shape. This one doesn't fit the satanic design


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah thats pretty damn sweet. i gotta concur with everyone else here, not a fan of v's, but id play the balls off that one.
noyce.


----------



## DevilsAngel (Oct 21, 2010)

Thaeon said:


> V!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, still not a fan of the Vs even if it IS an Oni. Sorry Dan. 

Bostjan's are awesome though even if his 7-string keeps getting neglected. I'm gonna have to learn how to play just to keep that 7-string from getting lonely.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 21, 2010)

narrocks said:


> Nice V! I think you need another headstock shape. This one doesn't fit the satanic design



I actually like the headstock. It lends itself well to a compact shape.

Oni guitars have always been visually appealing to me.


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 21, 2010)

I am still confused about the tonal merits of using carbon fiber to make instruments and I do have a bit of background with the material

For a period of about 4 years I was competing internationally as a triathlete and from when i got on the U23 team over here I got a hookup with a bike company and started riding all carbon-fiber framed bikes, which before then I just couldnt afford. They were extremely stiff and strong compared to an aluminium frame of the same weight (bikes actually have minimum competitive weight restrictions, i think it's 6.2kg). The lack of flex in the frame made me a more efficient rider and I can see why this strength issue would be so beneficial for necks.

The thing that was so great about using carbon frames and wheels was because
of it's dampening properties, it seems to absorb much of the vibration that comes off the surface you are riding on and absorb shock to a certain extent which makes riding long distances much more comfortable.

My question is, If carbon fiber is so good at absorbing vibration, how can it possibly work on a guitar? wouldn't it kill alot of the resonance?


----------



## Durero (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow that's a really exciting development - a V-shaped Oni!

I love the way it looks, though I'd personally prefer a little more asymmetry in the headstock to match the body - say a 5+3 or 7+1 tuner layout.


Regarding neck weight have you ever used a titanium truss rod Dan? KTS Titanium Truss Rods


----------



## BR10N (Oct 21, 2010)

I probably missed it , but where is that vertical fret? Yes, I do see the line distincted in the plans but its so small! Oh, I do have bat vision.........

EDIT: 9th Fret?


----------



## Groff (Oct 21, 2010)

BR10N said:


> EDIT: 9th Fret?



Correct, sir.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 23, 2011)

Bump...Dan is the V in progress? I'm really wanting to see what that bad boy looks like.


----------

